# Donor Conceived Siblings - different donors



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Calling all with 2 donor conceived miracles!!
I was wondering how much alike your 2 look?
We had a different DE for this round snd am currently early days pregnant - would like to hear from anyone who has siblings with different donor how much alike the children look. ..

Thanks x


----------



## Faith1234 (May 15, 2011)

Hey!

Did you get any replies to this?
I just wanted to say a huge congratulations on your pregnancy!!!! We had a few private PM's back in August last year.  I'm just about to start treatment with a different DE, trying for a sibling.  Scary times...again and I have the same concerns as your post below!
wishing you all the best for a healthy and amazing pregnancy xxx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi yes I remember your messages - it was so nice to get your support at a difficult time - thank you
How is treatment going? What stage are you at? And it's a different donor right?


----------

